

Alain Badiou Is Making a Movie About Plato with Brad Pitt and Sean Connery - powertry
http://www.critical-theory.com/alain-badiou-writing-script-movie-plato-brad-pitt-sean-connery/

======
bengunnink
Um, no, he's not. He's writing a screenplay and dreaming about a cast that
will never happen.

